# Resending mbox mail back through sendmail



## johnblue (Oct 12, 2013)

I need to respool an mbox so that the mail gets sent correctly.  Here is what I have found so far.  First is a slick option using mutt that bounces each message keeping the headers nearly intact:

http://contented.qolc.net/articles/...ansfer-your-old-mbox-mail-folders-onto-gmail/

but good grief, the dependencies for mutt.  Too much extra stuff have installed.


Next, is a perl script that slices and dices on the mbox using the blank line separator found here:

http://www.jules.fm/Logbook/files/resend_mbox.html#

Due to lack of experience with perl, I cannot tell where one configures the script to point it to which mbox is to be parsed.


Finally, here is an option to use formail:

http://lisas.de/~adrian/?p=543

formail is part of procmail and so again my aversion to one-time-only dependencies.


If anyone has a suggestion on how to proceed, that would be most helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't quite follow the last argument since mail/procmail has no further dependencies:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/mail/procmail # make all-depends-list
Press any key to continue...
```
It's also a very commonly used mail processor which can be used for a whole lot more than this. As such I can't quite follow your reasoning not to install it even though it can solve your problems.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2013)

The Perl script appears to take input from stdin, so `cat /var/mail/username | scriptname user@wherever`.  The forum thread might have more information, but requires a login.

For the last one, install mail/procmail and record any dependencies it installs.  Use it, then deinstall it and those dependencies.  Or use reformail from mail/maildrop in the same way.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 12, 2013)

To add a bit to @wblock@ his previous comment: you can use `# make missing` to check which dependencies the port needs to install on your system. As the name suggests it lists missing dependencies.

Another good command would be `# make all-depends-lists`, but I already shown that above. This lists all dependencies for a port (both the ones required for building as well as the ones required for running or operating).

Hope this can help too.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback @ShelLuser and taking a look at the script @wblock@.  When I was searching the ports I guess I got hung up on p5-Mail-Procmail because, yeah .. no dependencies with regular ol procmail.


----------

